# My new photography website



## audun0905 (Jan 23, 2012)

So, i've finshed my website. There will mainly be nature and wildlife there. I'm a freelancer and not professional by the way so don't get too high expectations 

http://audunkrogstad.com

I will update on twitter whenever I publish new photos, so if you want to see more in the future, follow me here:

https://twitter.com/#!/audun0905

edit: I get an error when pressing the website link, so you might want to just type audunkrogstad.com in the browser.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jan 23, 2012)

Once I dropped the "s" in https, the link worked OK
My initial impressions (and I am a silly old man so feel free to discount them completely):
I found the overall look quite dark - but that could be your photographic style.
Each photo took a while to load - if I was a casual visitor to your site, I would probably leave after a short while.
Your nav bar on the left works fine. I found your categories interesting (Nature / Wildlife / Misc) The "nature" seemed to be "Landscapes"?
Misc - this may be limiting as you add more images. I think I would be a bit more specific.
You only have three gallery categories - does this structure allow your website to expand?
For me, I would rather have seen larger images than have the "wasted" background surrounding the active part of the screen.
Again - these are the ramblings of an old man so do with them what you want.


----------



## audun0905 (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree that the categories is very limited and some might not suit the photos, but I pretty much photograph everything I come across, so it's hard to not limit the photos to certain categories. I'm not sure how to view the photos in full sdize, or blur out the background when you view them yet. I'll look into it.

The website is animated, so for some it might be slow. For me, my friends and our schools computers it uses about half a second to load each picture. I'm not sure how slow they load if you have an older computer or below-average internet. Do you? So far i've only showed it to people with good computers and internet so it might have something to do with that.


----------



## JReichert (Mar 17, 2012)

Yup, it's the "s" - that's usually for an internal site (think email) for companies and whatnot.

There seems to be a real mishmash of styles.  The moody photo of the mountains with the 2 birds flying is nice to contemplate with just a bit of tweaking in the composition could be a great photo.  In contrast, the "Environment" photo that is orange and fuzzy and looks like it was taken with a camera phone and unsteady hand?  I don't get it.  The bald eagle that is viewed from the side needs much more post-processing, IMO.  Some photos have a ton of post and some are greatly in need of it - hence I can't get an idea of what your vision is.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 17, 2012)

I am on a really fast system, with really fast internet access... and your site is slower than it should be.  Slow enough that I left without looking at everything. I suspect you might need to calibrate you monitor.. and correct exposures on some of your shots. There are also several shots that could benefit from some contrast... unless you like the washed out look!  :0


----------

